# Upgrade issues in ubuntu 10.10



## lyroj (Oct 13, 2010)

hi,
i recently upgraded ubuntu from 10.04 LTS to 10.10. but after the upgrade i am unable to change the resolution of my monitor. Screen shot attached.
its a 19" Viewsonic monitor.

what should i do?


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2010)

where is the screenshot?

what is your native resolution btw?


----------



## lyroj (Oct 14, 2010)

when i posted the thread, i had uploaded the screen shot. some how its not showing now.
My monitor supports max resolution of 1440 x 900
after the upgrade, it is stuck at some odd resolution. i clicked on Preferences>monitors to change the resolution. it displayed unknown monitor & frequency as 0.
there was no problem while using 10.04 LTS
how to correct it?


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2010)

Post your xorg.conf file here. I want to have a look. 

Then try out the following.

Open Terminal and type: 
$ *gtf 1440 900 60*

Add the output at the end of your *xorg.conf* file.


----------



## lyroj (Oct 14, 2010)

ico said:


> Post your xorg.conf file here. I want to have a look.
> 
> Then try out the following.
> 
> ...



Will post the same in evening. its my home PC


----------



## lyroj (Oct 14, 2010)

ico said:


> Post your xorg.conf file here. I want to have a look.



I couldn't find *xorg.conf* file. 
Checked in */etc/x11*. Only found a *xorg.conf.failsafe* file.

The native resolution i mentioned earlier was wrong.
i have a Viewsonic _VX1940w 19" LCD monitor_ with native resolution of *1680X1050*

in terminal i tried *sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg* , no ouput was observed.
even after restarting system the problem retained.

The output of  *xrandr* is as below
***********************************
_xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
Screen 0: minimum 1680 x 1050, current 1680 x 1050, maximum 1680 x 1050
default connected 1680x1050+0+0 0mm x 0mm
   1680x1050       0.0*_

***********************************

The output of  *gtf 1680 1050 60* is as below

************
_# 1680x1050 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 65.22 kHz; pclk: 147.14 MHz
  Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync _


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2010)

try this

$ *sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg*


----------



## lyroj (Oct 15, 2010)

ico said:


> try this
> 
> $ *sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg*


tried it ,no changes.
the xrandr output was also same as earlier.


----------



## lyroj (Oct 18, 2010)

Since the monitor resolution issue couldnt be solved, i have downgraded to ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Now the resolution is ok.

*To moderator*: *Please close the thread.*


----------



## confused!! (Oct 21, 2010)

^^Did you downgrade or made a fresh install of 10.04??

I am also having some performance issues in 10.10 and would like to downgrade but in ubuntuforms they said that downgrading is not possible and I need to make a fresh install.

BTW I am not a very advanced user of Linux


----------



## lyroj (Oct 24, 2010)

confused!! said:


> ^^Did you downgrade or made a fresh install of 10.04??



I actually made a fresh installation of 10.04 LTS
Downgrading can be done, but it is a tedious process & success rate is low.


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2010)

Solution is here, sorry for late reply. But better nate than never   

*www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html


----------

